# Metal plates



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Hy everyone 
I was wondering what do you think about metal plates? Coco is eating out of them and sometimes she doesn't want to eat from them. Is it true that they (I would probably use the wrong word) excrete sth into food and water? sometimes when I wash them I can scent this metal smell:blink:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure about metal plates - for some reason they make me nervous. If you can smell the metal than your pup certainly can. I just gave Bella a glass plate and that seems to work well. Maybe try giving Coco one of your glass plates/dishes and see if that helps?


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm not sure about metal plates - for some reason they make me nervous. If you can smell the metal than your pup certainly can. I just gave Bella a glass plate and that seems to work well. Maybe try giving Coco one of your glass plates/dishes and see if that helps?


I did and she ate more from it  I am thinking about buying her glass plates because I kinda don't believe in metal plates no matter what people are saying about them. They call them the best plates but I dislike them somehow:mellow:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Metal is not a good thing and if you are smelling a metallic smell I wouldn't want to risk it! Stainless steel dishes , glass or ceramic is better to use!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The only metal I would use is stainless steel. It should have no smell or taste. As for ceramic, but sure it isn't lead based or painted with lead based paint.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

It is stainless steel, pardon me I am bad with english lately :/ Really don't know why it smells 
but since I discovered here that Coco can eat lots of other things apart from Royal Canine she eats the whole dish I prepare


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> The only metal I would use is stainless steel. It should have no smell or taste. As for ceramic, but sure it isn't lead based or painted with lead based paint.


Good point Pam! For pointing out about ceramic dishes!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> The only metal I would use is stainless steel. It should have no smell or taste. As for ceramic, but sure it isn't lead based or painted with lead based paint.


all my ceramic are painted Pam. No way to tell if it's lead based though. huuum  I have SS for all water and kibble. but they eat their PF out of the ceramic bowls from walmart. Here I thought I was doing good getting ceramic.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> all my ceramic are painted Pam. No way to tell if it's lead based though. huuum  I have SS for all water and kibble. but they eat their PF out of the ceramic bowls from walmart. Here I thought I was doing good getting ceramic.


It is good really, easy to washm doesn't stink..it it great


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> all my ceramic are painted Pam. No way to tell if it's lead based though. huuum  I have SS for all water and kibble. but they eat their PF out of the ceramic bowls from walmart. Here I thought I was doing good getting ceramic.


There is a way.

If it's made in China it is probably lead based.

We only use ceramic made in the USA.

Grace eats off glass or ceramic.... check the bottom of the plate.

Stainless steel is okay. But I know Grace won't go near it for food. She has accepted it for water but is really picky about the stainless steel dish. Like she won't use the kind my sister has. It has to be her dish....

But food... she doesn't like eating off reflective type dishes.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

What kind of metal? Most people recommend Stainless Steel, but even then, not all stainless steel pet bowls are made equally. I remember there was a recall last year on some from Petco. One of my pups is a little picky about his food surfaces. The stainless steel was his least favorite. personally, I use a set of our own ceramic dishes (I think made in Korea or Japan)- I have 8 of them and use a new one each meal while the other is in the sink/ dishwasher . (Or you can just wash it thoroughly between and reuse). just don't use plastic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

thank ypi for your help , i will buy ceramic one


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My 2 don't like stainless---first it is loud if dropped or banged or moved on a tile floor and also the reflection spooks them, I think. I do use the little, tiny ones for travel that I won last yr. in the rescue raffle---they will drink from those.


----------

